# road to pca muscletalk championships



## jackwilliam_ (Jun 24, 2016)

currently just under 8 weeks out from my return to the stage after making my debut in the junior category at the wabba Hercules Olympia last year

i plan on competing in the pca muscletalk championships on the 20th august. had a mixed off season, disrupted by a few personal issues but I think I've added a fair bit of size in comparison to last year and will come in looking a lot stronger unfortunately getting on a bit now and unable to compete in juniors so will be hitting up the classic category.

===================

currently weighing in at 185.2lbs today as a morning weight, need to be a maximum of 175.0lbs on stage due to my height. certainly do-able in 8 weeks but me and my coach are really pushing hard for some sweet conditioning this year

as mentioned in my introduction thread, currently recovering from a muscle tear sustained while benching but didn't want to throw the towel in and have worked around it. only real problem now is chest pressing or flys but I've implemented these at lower weights/higher reps as my physio/sports massage guy told me to do this for active recovery.

'supplements' are very basic at the moment. just running test e/tren e and t3/clen on standby if needed. will be switching to test p, tren a, mast and anavar when instructed to do so. feel I'm in a really good position for 8 weeks out and will come in with some nasty conditioning. well here's hoping

===================

training is usually legs/push/pull, with the first three days being more strength orientated (focus on squat, flat bench, deadlift, military etc) with assistance. 'hypertyrophy' days will include a variation of this exercise (eg. a front squat) or something and then other exercises. a big important placed on progressive overload but there is pump work too.

cardio is currently 4 x 400 calorie low intensity sessions. I don't believe the myth that cardio is better fasted but I do this as it falls into my routine better.

===================

provide my coach with my weight daily, pictures every 3 days and we make adjustments from there.

yesterday's 'macro's were 280p, 200c and 35f. no set meal plan with food but I don't go all 'iifym' and try and cram in a load of s**t. usually stick to the same old food sources.

===================

yesterday's hypertrophy leg session was as follows:

*front squat*

90kg x 10,10,10

*Romanian dumbbell deadlifts*

45's x 12, 12, 12

*seated hamstring curls (superset)*

63 x 15, 15, 15

*leg extensions (superset)*

77 x 15, 15, 15

*single leg press (quad focus, alternate legs - no rest)*

100kg x 15, 15, 15

*hip abductor machine*

40kg x 20, 20, 20 (slow and controlled, just trying to increase the mobility in my hips here as they are tight as hell)

*lying toe press*

100kg x 15, 15, 15

big focus on the contraction and tempo on these days but also progressive overload. i'll save the heavy sets of 5-8 for my 'strength' days. can easily front squat a lot more but haven't done them in a while so just going to add 2.5kg a side each session (even when in prep) until I can complete the reps within the rep range.

finished yesterday on macro's of 284p, 205p, 36f so close to what I was targeting.

===================

having all sorts of issues posting up progress pictures, do I need a certain post count or something in order to do this?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

What is the issue adding pics? you should have a 'choose files' option at bottom of a message, click on it and find pictures stored locally.


----------



## Asgardsrei (Jun 30, 2016)

Few questions.. Can you tell me the point of running tren e and then switching to tren a? Why is your fat intake so low, looks like less than 15% of your daily calories? Also what's your height?

good luck and waiting on those pics!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

You still trying to figure out how to upload pics lol

best


----------

